# Lowrance ice pack



## mtkjay8869 (Nov 18, 2011)

Hey everyone I recently purchased a ice pack from lowrance came with a battery transducer soft pack cables etc I pulled my lowrance HD’s 5 gen 1 off the boat to use ice fishing and first time out it worked great, next time out it shut off/died on me after a half a day and I figure must be a dead battery, so I charge it for 2-3 days and pull it off this morning to head out on the ice it worked fine for about 15 minutes than shut down on me, I checked all battery connections and powered back on only to have it shutdown again after only a few minutes. Anyone else having any issues like this? The unit worked fine on the boat the last time out in October but now this with the ice pack. I’m thinking it may be a faulty battery from the factory? Other than that I have no idea? Any ad ice is much respected


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Power it up and you can check the voltage reading on the unit itself, they are very voltage dependant, it's a computer. There is a very good chance it's the battery, I bought a new battery for my 4 wheeler a couple months ago and it was bad so I returned it so they checked every one they had there and all of the batteries with the same batch # were bad! I ended up buying 1 group size bigger and just paid the difference.


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

I would power the unit up while charging the battery, and check the voltage that the HDS is reading. Then disconnect the charger while still monitoring voltage. Is it 12.5-12.6, or does it drop quickly. Watch the voltage until it dies. Should confirm either a connection or battery issue.


----------

